# Streets of Willow July 8 and/or 9



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

Who else is going?

http://www.speedtrialusa.com/index1.html


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

I had a blast!!! :thumbup: 

Got to learn a new little technical track and was able to try out some of my new mods.

Boy was it HOT (106 in the shade)!

I have to give Speed Trials USA a thumbs up. They put together a well-run and economical track event for us. No one was out there trading paint, a few guys ended up in the dirt and someone dropped some oil on one of the turns, but that's to be expected. I went out for the first session with the beginners, so I could watch the line the instructor was using. After that, I ran for the rest of the day in the faster of the two intermediate groups. One of the differences between STUSA and CCA, is that you can pass without a point by. Another HUGE difference is that there is no instructor in the car with you. The beginners run various drills with an instructor leading a bunch of cars. Other than that, very similar to the CCA events.
:drink:


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of the fast intermediate class:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I was at WS, too, but wan't driving. The heat was crazy! How hot was Las Vegas compared with Rosamond / Lancaster?


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

markseven said:


> The heat was crazy! How hot was Las Vegas compared with Rosamond / Lancaster?


Unfortunately the same. Luckily the guys I ended up pitting with had a canopy setup. Even with that, by the 4th or 5th session, the heat was getting to me. It didn't help that we had to sit in our cars in the hot pit with helmets on waiting for some broke cars go get towed off the track.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> I was at WS, too, but wan't driving. The heat was crazy! How hot was Las Vegas compared with Rosamond / Lancaster?


Hey Mark - Post some pics :bigpimp:

Ralph Warren setting the HP track record at 1:31.477 :thumbup:


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

scottn2retro said:


> track record


SCHWEET!!! :bigpimp:


----------

